# Waypoint Soil Test results - what are my next steps?



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

This is my second soil test. My first one was two years ago, and I used a local lab. I sent 3 samples from areas and at that time I had a pH of 7.0-7.1.

Thanks to @Ridgerunner , he advised that I get an updated test. And he was right.

This time, I provided one sample, with about 20 cores, referencing the video that @Ware made.

I used a Waypoint this time, and it looks like my pH has shot through the roof. Seeking help what needs to happen next.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

*bumping*


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Nothing bad with the soil. You can use some P and K to build up reserves. Check the soil remediation guide for options to treat them.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

g-man said:


> Nothing bad with the soil. You can use some P and K to build up reserves. Check the soil remediation guide for options to treat them.


_Regarding phosphorus_ - my test recommends that I apply nitrogen in March, May, September, and November - that would seemingly rule out applying monoammonium phosphate now correct?
Also, at first I wasn't sure if your recommendation for triple superphosphate was for high pH or low pH soils. Then I figured that this recommendation was for the best option to boost your phosphorus regardless of your soil type. And if that's the case, then I could apply this now, right?

_Regarding potassium_ - SOP and MOP exclusively increase phosphorus. Is there a fert option (preferably liquid) that you're aware of that boosts both phosphorus _and_ potassium? Or do I need to consider using two fert options?

_Regarding nitrogen_ - my test recommends that I apply nitrogen in March, May, September, and November. Given that it's recommended to only apply this during those select months, am I going to ultimately need two fert products?

_Regarding CEC_ - I know that high is better than low. Is there a such thing as "too" high...or is it more so about it being too low and boosting that number?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You can follow the recommendations from waypoint. It will get you there at a slower pace or read the soil guide and follow those recommendations. I use those recommendations on my 8pH lawn.

I don't suggest liquid ferts to address soil issues. It can be done if you have irrigation.

You are in Wisconsin with colder temps than use in lower Midwest. You use nitrogen to drive growth rate you desire based on the weather you are having. Read the cool season guide in detail.

If you read the soil guide it explains a balanced fertilizer approach when you want to tackle NPK all in one product.

Too high of a CEC is mostly not a problem.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

g-man said:


> You can follow the recommendations from waypoint. It will get you there at a slower pace or read the soil guide and follow those recommendations. I use those recommendations on my 8pH lawn.
> 
> I don't suggest liquid ferts to address soil issues. It can be done if you have irrigation.
> 
> ...


I will re-read the soil guide. I will just be mindful to not apply nitrogen now. Are you aware of any good threads on irrigation?

I am going to start applying humic acid, RGS, and micronutrients - I have some two hose end sprinklers, but I can't conceivably use those two in an efficient way.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@turfnsurf start with the cool season guide for irrigation and then the irrigation ET guide.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

@g-man (or anyone else who can assist)

What is confusing me is the lab recommends 0.75 lbs per nitrogen in certain months...but then right above that note, it looks like they are suggesting that I need 4 lbs of nitrogen, 1 lb of phosphorus, and 1 lb of potassium. Can you clarify this for me?

I tried using this calculator http://agebb.missouri.edu/fertcalc/ to help me select a fertilizer based on N-P-K ratio, but it also asks for the rate of N per 1,000 sq ft while also asking for the NPK percentages. I don't understand why they need both, but ultimately, I want to know how to use the lab's recommendations to choose fertilizer...meaning using their recommendation to know what ratios on the bag suit my needs.

I also tried using this calculator https://turf.purdue.edu/fertilizer-calculator/ but I clearly didn't know what I was doing.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm not sure what are you trying to accomplish. They are suggesting your annual needs, not your ratios. You will not find a perfect ratio product. You need to use different products (with different NPK) to get you to those numbers.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

g-man said:


> I'm not sure what are you trying to accomplish. They are suggesting your annual needs, not your ratios. You will not find a perfect ratio product. You need to use different products (with different NPK) to get you to those numbers.


I think there must be a fundamental misunderstanding on my part. When I've read various threads, I've seen all sorts of NPK combinations: 6-0-0, 21-0-0, 20-20-20, 0-20-10, etc.

Seeing all of these, I had no idea how many possible combinations that there are available for purchase.

However, I reasoned that whatever numbers that I needed to buy for my lawn would be driven by my soil results and yard size. So for example, I was thinking that if I apply a fertilizer with 0 nitrogen, I assumed that it matters if I bought, for example 0-10-10 vs 0-20-20. So that's what I am trying to accomplish. Learning what fert would apply to my situation (based on the advertised NPK numbers on the bag/bottle. Which I why I thought I should be using those calculators.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

I've gotten my soil test and read Cool Season Guide and Soil Remediation Guidelines thread. In my soil test below, I want to boost my phosphorus, potassium, and sulfur.



Is there a more efficient way than apply triple superphosphate _and_ sulfate of potash? I'd imagine it's not uncommon for people need a nitrogen-free fert option.

Ideally, I'd prefer liquid options, but if granular is all that I can do, then I will do so. I wish there was a fertilizer database that had all of the available NPKs that are available for sale.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

@g-man I was curious if you had any help you could offer on this last question.

Anyone who might know feel free to chime in.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

For P:



> If your phosphorus is low, then you can use:
> 
> Triple superphosphate (TSP) 0-46-0 - Apply at 2lb/ksqft every month the soil is growing


For K:



> For potassium there are two main options:
> 
> Sulfate of Potash (SOP) 0-0-50. Apply at 2lb/kqft/monthly. This will also provide some sulfate sulfur the plant needs too. It can be hard to find. Go to the hometown folders in the forum to ask someone local to your state for sources.
> 
> Muriate of Potash (MOP) 0-0-60. Apply at 1.6lb/ksqft/monthly. MOP can be harsh into the soil(chloride), but it is widely used by most fertilizer blends (eg. Scotts). Try to find the SOP since it is better, but don't sweat it.


That's the only way I know to apply those two without Nitrogen. With N, there are multiple options, 6-24-24, balanced fert, XRN + MAP, Milo + SOP/MOP. The options depends on what's available locally to you.


----------

